# worse after 5htp ?



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

i took 5htp 50mg for 2 weeks didnt notice anything, stopped taking it
now i feel worse, it might not be related to the 5htp, but i was doing ok with my dp then after taking the 5htp i feel worse than ever

anyone else experience this with 5 htp


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dom said:


> i took 5htp 50mg for 2 weeks didnt notice anything, stopped taking it
> now i feel worse, it might not be related to the 5htp, but i was doing ok with my dp then after taking the 5htp i feel worse than ever
> 
> anyone else experience this with 5 htp


Hi Dom,

Yes I am taking 5-HTP and have been taking 100mg every day for two months now. I find that it does help, I even feel the onset of the serotonin produced after taking it. It makes me feel better for a few hours every day. Fortunatley I don't feel a 'come down' or a low period after the positive effects have worn off. And on days I forget to take it I feel fine- but I do notice that I do not get the happy feeling I normally get for a few hours.

Well, I think that it has something to do with the ammount of serotonin one produces naturally. If you do not produce much serotonin naturally and have been taking 5-HTP, then it's only natural that you may feel 'down' if you cease taking it. Although you mentioned you felt fine before you started taking it? Maybe it is acting like a withdrawal symptom? I am not sure.

All I know is that it is having a slight positive effect on my depression. It makes me feel slightly better for a few hours in every day, it really takes the edge off, allowing me to move on with my life without the aid of real medications or antidepressants. And if I can move on with my life, I feel less and less depressed as time goes on. But although my mood has improved, I have not noticed a difference in my DP.

How long has it been since you stopped taking it? Hopefully it might just take a little time for you to feel right again. I Hope you are feeling much better soon


----------



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

hey thanks alot i really appreciate it,
it has been 2 weeks since i stopped taking it,
my dp was livable before i took it, i noticed after taking it for an hour or two each day my dp got worse

so i stopped, then i started having panic attacks about a week after i stopped it
its funny you mention that, when i had severe withdrawel from Zoloft, it kind of felt like this, but not as bad , because the dp is on top of it


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

5htp did help my depression and anxiety a little bit. I have to give it a little credit.


----------

